# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  12 Months Rolling table in SSRS

## akulka58

Hi all,

I need your help. I am trying to create rolling month table in SSRS report but I dont know I where I am going badly. May be because of I am new learner in SSRS.

Below is my data set & I showed how data looks in excel. I was doing this report in excel but my clients asked me to do in SSRS.  I have given few excel tips for better understanding.  

DATASET1.PNG


I need to create below table where data is rolling for 12 months. In excel I used few formulas to get data. I show in YELLOW color. I highlighted main group in Green color & sub group have white fill. 

Table.PNG

Can somebody please guide me step by step?

----------


## HolidayHero

Hey,  A rolling 12 month table can be created by incorporating a date field into your where clause of the query that generates the table.... such as:

 where date >=  DATEADD(m, -12, current_timestamp)

Very simple yet effective.

----------

